# A Gift From Above



## goodbody (Jan 4, 2008)

Do you believe animals especially pets help us heal? This is the story of Bing, my beautiful Bing!

About six weeks ago my daughter's fiance' was going abroad to visit family, thus she was going to be on her own for the first time since moving in with him, and moving out of the family home.

On the morning that he was leaving this cute little cat (now called Bing!) showed up at her patio door, looking like he hadn't eaten in days. So being like her mother she couldn't turn him away without feeding him. Well this went on for the ten days that her Fiance' was gone. Everyday Bing would show up, she had asked around the neighbourhood to see if she could find his owners but to no success. Her immediate neighbours had moved out a couple of weeks before and no one knew where they had gone. Her thoughts were that he belonged to them and had somehow found his way back.

She had spoken to her Fiance' about Bing and they had agreed to take him in as no one seemed to know the whereabouts of his owners. He had made himself at home there and seemed very comfortable. Showing her loves all of the time as if to say thank you for her kindness.

On the morning of her Fiance's return she received a telephone call from the agents of her Landlord, as she was privately renting she had to ask his permission to keep Bing. It was bad news the agency said that she couldn't keep him as her landlord had had a bad experience with cats. She was devastated as she had really grown fond of him.

I was there that morning and there wasn't any hesitation in my mind as to what should happen to Bing. Even though i had two cats, Libby & Louis there would of course be room for one more. To be totally honest with you i was quite envious of her as my two cats are very different to Bing. Libby is rather aloof and prefers my husband and Louis though he loves to lie next to you he dosn't really like to be fussed too much. I had always wanted a cat that would love me back...

So that is how Bing came to live with us, whats quite strange is that he turned up on the morning that she would be on her own and had to leave the day her Fiance' came back. Almost like he was sent to keep her company and watch over her on her first time alone, and now when i am feeling unwell i get all the loving and fuss that i could ever ask for.....


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I think that is a wonderful story!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

That was a sweet story, it was meant to be  Do you have pictures of Bing, he sounds lovely :wink:


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

*Bing*

I haven't visited this forum in ages, but l lurk now and again.
I just had to reply to your post as it is such a beautiful story.
Bing sounds like a very special cat, and now he has very special place in your family.
I love the name by the way.

seashell


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I agree Bing is meant to be in your life. Hes an angel cat  

The universe is big. There is no such thing as a coincidence! He was there for your daughter and now you. Very sweet story


----------



## Siamese Louise (Jan 28, 2008)

Meow, Y'all--
I truly do believe that cats are aware when we're hurting, upset, and/or in need of comfort! I have loved cats all of my life and have witnessed this for myself time and time again. Ten years ago I was diagnosed with bone cancer, and I have had a number of illnesses and related surgeries because of this. Two years ago I spent five weeks in the hospital after having abdominal surgery and becoming deathly ill with pancreatitis. Whenever I would call my house during that time, my family would put the cats (Tuxedo boy, "OK" and Siamese girl, "Clementine") on the line--they would purr vigorously and loudly as long as the call lasted! When I finally got home from the hospital, both (huge lap-cats and super-vigorous kneaders) would take care not to leap into my lap but would step carefully on it. They would not sit on my staples and did not sit in their usual lap-spots until the staples were removed. To me, my cats have been as important to my battle with illness as my doctors are! Purrs,


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Siamese Louise that is such a sweet story. It brought tears to my eyes. Cats are such intuitive animals.


----------



## Huge2 (Jan 28, 2008)

Wow... nice.


----------

